# history of



## toiwalker (May 27, 2010)

Is there a code for history of ovarian cyst???


----------



## sbicknell (May 27, 2010)

All I can come up with is V13.29

_V13.29 Personal history of other genital system and obstetric disorders_


----------



## pscott (May 28, 2010)

Its 620.2


----------



## pscott (May 28, 2010)

Sorry, I guess thats not what you're looking for. I think your first answer
is correct.


----------

